# Anxiety causing stomach pains in the morning



## amber123 (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi, i suffer from anxiety and my stomach hurts most days in the early hours 7-9am. It's so bad that i have to go the toilet once or even twice and usually and it's disgusting. I went to the doctors last year for randomly throwing up but nothing actually came up, my stomach felt acidic and kept trying to come back up, they said it was anxiety and gave me gaviscon (i'm 17, and the doctors don't give out anti-anxiety meds till 18). However this didn't work, and the medicine was vile anyway but i took the tablets which didn't work either. I am easily anxious anyway and my anxiety's that bad i have panic attacks if i go down town, which always results in me feeling dizzy&sick. My anxiety has worsened to the point i barely go outside, only if i haven't been out for days, and even then it'll go to the supermarket at night when hardly anyone's in there. My stomach hurts if i want to force myself out of the house, but i can't because of this feeling of dread and fear. It's worsened over the past year, after being bullied at school for 8 years non-stop, by the end of year 10, i barely went in because my stomach played up when i got up, plus i didn't want to go due to the bullying but i knew i had to go. I was late everyday and even had a school meeting in which my mum was meant to turn up, but she didn't , so i had to have a ''student support'' woman with me, it didn't make any difference to my feelings of anxiety, because the head of house, tutor, educational therapist, social worker and other people were there asking questions totally irrelevant to going to school, one of them was asked by the head of house ''Do you shave?'' because somehow that's to do with school? and really disgusting questions that made me cringe...i felt embarrassed. and 2 years on i still can't get over the whole ''meeting'', also the educational social worker had a whole booklet on what my family and me said about me and my social life, and was using it to embarrass me, like ''i'm scared of thunder and lightening''..no one was getting to the point, about me not wanting to go to school and my former head of house even quoted something i said about the school being ''crap''. Which it is. To this day, my life is ruined by the bullying and basically having no or only 1 decent friend. I failed my exams, haven't gone to college and have been looking for a job for the past 2 years, all because of the school and my anxiety, and people still use my being ''timid'' against me, which my anxiety makes me timid....i have honestly done everything to sort out the anxiety, i even was meant to go to CAMHS but couldn't get there, i have had school counselling aswell...


----------

